# Painting a Dunkin Donuts



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

I just received 2 sets of plans for painting 2 remodeled Dunkin Donuts locations in our area. If you've ever been inside a Dunkin Donuts you'll know that they must hold some kind of record for the most wall finishes and colors per square foot in the nation. Having said that, the work itself is a piece of cake - priming and painting GWB with a bunch of different colors. Doing the takeoff however, is proving to be an absolute nightmare. For every single square foot of wall space, you need to pan back and forth between the construction plan, wall elevations and finish schedule in order to have *any* chance of understanding what you'll be doing & how much material to order. The exterior is the same.
Anyone ever bid one of these things? I'm actually thinking of ballparking it based on the locations I've been in and the overall square footage of the place. I know once I get one or two of them under my belt it will get easier but WOW - this thing is a dusy!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

You have the square footage...all you need...right?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I notice commercial shops that would be hard to do when ever I am there. Dunkin is one of those places with all those stripes. Would just about double the normal time to paint the same area.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Nit much painting in any of the DD"s here all pre finished wall panels. Minor painting at best. Maybe the new stores are different.


----------

